# Pirated Skyrim copy showed up as a legitimate copy on Steam



## ShadowFyre (Jan 10, 2014)

I like adding my pirated games on steam for the overlay and so my friends know why I might not be responding to them when I'm playing those games. But for some reason, when running a pirated Skyrim on steam and using the overlay, the overlay was displayed as if the Skyrim copy I had was legitimate, in that it featured the community guides and achievements. I immediately backed the fuck up and closed Skyrim, and I close steam whenever playing Skyrim now. Its been like a month and Steam didn't ban my account or anything, but any ideas for how this happened? I'm completely mindblown.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice job, bro.


----------



## Clarky (Jan 10, 2014)

SKyrim uses Steamwork Shop for some features, the pirated version you used probably has those features cut off normally, but as you added it back to steam the game or steam has probably picked up on the Work Shop features again


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 10, 2014)

clarky said:


> SKyrim uses Steamwork Shop for some features, the pirated version you used probably has those features cut off normally, but as you added it back to steam the game or steam has probably picked up on the Work Shop features again


 

No. The achievements thing definitely SHOULD NOT have happened. I would know... :shame:  
The only thing I can think of is a Steam memory patcher. If that was the case then a ban is headed your way. 

Where is your _TOTOALLY  l3g1t c134n _copy of Skyrim located? (On your HD)
"#:\Program Files [OPTIONAL:](x86)\Steam\SteamApps\"?


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jan 10, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> No. The achievements thing definitely SHOULD NOT have happened. I would know... :shame:
> The only thing I can think of is a Steam memory patcher. If that was the case then a ban is headed your way.
> 
> Where is your _TOTOALLY l3g1t c134n _copy of Skyrim located? (On your HD)
> "#:\Program Files [OPTIONAL:](x86)\Steam\SteamApps\"?


 
Might've remembered the achievements part wrong and made it up in my head. So the community guide and news thing on the overlay is normal then? Because I definitely did not use a steam memory patcher of any sort

Also my copy is located my C:\ProgramFiles\Skyrim folder I made. I never install my games in to the steam folder


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 10, 2014)

ShadowFyre said:


> Might've remembered the achievements part wrong and made it up in my head. So the community guide and news thing on the overlay is normal then? Because I definitely did not use a steam memory patcher of any sort
> 
> Also my copy is located my C:\ProgramFiles\Skyrim folder I made. I never install my games in to the steam folder


 
Ah
If Achievements are made up then you are in the clear.
The whole point of non-steamgame UI is to be able to access those features in a non-steam game.
I'll take a screenshot of what it should look like:


----------



## YayMii (Jan 11, 2014)

The pirated copy uses a modified steam_api.dll to function, and I believe that they didn't completely take out the code for the overlay information, so the that information is still able to be loaded by Steam itself. If I recall correctly, the game should still show up as "non-Steam game", and if that's true, it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 11, 2014)

YayMii said:


> The pirated copy uses a modified steam_api.dll to function, and I believe that they didn't completely take out the code for the overlay information, so the that information is still able to be loaded by Steam itself. If I recall correctly, the game should still show up as "non-Steam game", and if that's true, it shouldn't be much of a problem.


 
The information isn't related to the api.dll. Skyrim specific content should not show up regardless. The normal interface should. The OP hasn't taken a screenshot so we can't compare to mine.


----------

